# Can you overcure jerky



## aiannarelli (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello,

I just cut my meat for jerky that i will smoke on Saturday.  I have not seasoned it yet or added the cure.  I was planning on seasoning and ading the cure in the morning which would give me 24 hours for the cure.  I noticed i was not super consistant on my cutting.  Non are under 1/4" but some at one end of the cut are maybe 3/8" thick.  I am wonder if i start curing late tonight and up with a 30-35 hour cure instead of 24 hours, is that better than maybe under curing at 24 hours?

I am using a hi mountain kit.  

Thank you,
Anthony


----------



## desertlites (Nov 19, 2009)

you will be fine anthony-you can't over cure but you sure can under cure-and with Hi. Mtn. at those thicknesses just use the instructions-1tbl.1 1/4 tsp. per pound of meat.I soak with season and cure somtimes for 3-4 days.good luck.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I don't wait to season/cure...better off to get the meat curing right away after slicing...less chance of contamination.

I've got a 4-day cure started today, for a smoke/dry next week Tuesday, the 24th.

Have fun & happy smokes!

Eric


----------

